# They won't come back in after been let out



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

We have had them 8 weeks let them out for first time yesterday and the male came back allot on a nearby roof once with the female then didn't see them again for rest of day the male came back alone this morning on house right behind I shook his seed and his favourite peanuts called him he kept looking in but won't come the chicks are 3 weeks old thought they would definitely come back for them what do I do


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Its not actually a good idea to let your birds out when they have nestlings, if you have bought the pair 8 weeks ago you may call the owner and ask if the female had returned to the previous loft

Male has returned but he is confused to get inside or may be looking for his mate, if the parents don't come back the babies life will be at risk and you will be left with only one option of hand feeding them


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I did hand feed them this morning as hadnt been fed all day yesterday I managed to get hold of the owner he said it was a good time to let them out as he said they would never abandon their babies he said something must of spooked her the male has been coming back closer and closer I Managed to catch him and get him
Back in,
The man who Had them before said they would never remember where they was before and wouldn't go back to him when I asked and he said put some food on the platform
And take it away at night he said she will be sheltering in a tree but would come back so will have to see now


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Its good that the male is back, he will be taking care of the babies and hope that the mother will also return, best of luck


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Thanks I hope she comes back the man who had them
Before said they wouldn't abandon the babies so I don't know but I couldn't get him to fly in I had to catch him in the end


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> Thanks I hope she comes back the man who had them
> Before said they wouldn't abandon the babies so I don't know but I couldn't get him to fly in I had to catch him in the end


at 3 weeks, you should be feeding them food...i'd go to petco and get the supreme blend of wild dove seeds...they are small seed, my chicks at 3 weeks ate this food just fine. at 4 weeks the parents abandon the chicks anyway...if this was the first clutch, the second clutch is on the way...maybe why the mother is missing. i wouldn't let them out until you have a sizeable flock enough eyes watching to protect each other; a couple of doves are easy prey for hawks and other bigger birds, once you handle them keep them safe around around you, you become their parent. Letting them fly free; they are not afraid, as they should be in the wild. I hope the mother returns, however if she has dropped the second clutch somewhere, she'll pull her mate to her. The squabs are on their own now, if the cock doesn't come in, within a day or two; the squabs are yours to care for...this happened to me; the cock was scared and wouldn't come in, his chicks were 2 weeks old, he eventually found another mate and left his family. My breeder said to keep doves in the cage for at least a year, if i let them out; the would home back to his loft...he is 15 miles from me.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I did catch the male as he kept coming back and I caught him i did hand feed them in the morning but caught him later,
he is feeding them although the man who had them before said to carry on feeding them incase he can't do it alone


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> I did catch the male as he kept coming back and I caught him i did hand feed them in the morning but caught him later,
> he is feeding them although the man who had them before said to carry on feeding them incase he can't do it alone


Good that you caught the cock; you might look around nearby you, the mother could be setting on the second clutch that is why she isn't coming around; if so, and you find her/see her, she should be easy to catch, as she won't leave her eggs. (she is probably not in a tree...my guess is some kind of semi-protected area off the ground...they are not good at building nests...and she is all alone...need to find her if you can.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I am going to look later as she hasnt come back still and i I think I know where she might go do u think I have to feed the chicks again aswell as the male like i was told? we have a camera in there I have seen him feed them several times since he been back can he do it on is own?


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> I am going to look later as she hasnt come back still and i I think I know where she might go do u think I have to feed the chicks again aswell as the male like i was told? we have a camera in there I have seen him feed them several times since he been back can he do it on is own?


what i did was put the chicks in a plastic 4" high 20 qt tub, i put the nest in there and put it where the nest originally was...i put a small dish of the wild dove seed in there close to the nest, the chicks saw the seeds and crawled to the dish and ate when they got hungry...the cock can still feed them; they will eat on their own; the cock won't stop them.

hope you find the mother and all is well with your dove family again


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I still havnt found her, couldn't a female decide to lay her eggs somewhere else at any time, she had chicks she was still feeding didn't think she would leave them, what size is a good size flock? I only planned on having four


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> I still havnt found her, couldn't a female decide to lay her eggs somewhere else at any time, she had chicks she was still feeding didn't think she would leave them, what size is a good size flock? I only planned on having four


Was she with her mate when they wouldn't come in? Did you watch to see what direction she flew off too? If i were you, i'd be combing the area, even the ground, if she is setting, it might be in tall grass; OR she may have dropped the eggs since her mate has left her they know they can't raise them alone...she may be trying to get back to wherever you got her...have you contacted the person you got her from to see if that is where she is? You said the chicks were about 3 weeks old, so if the hen hadn't laid her second clutch, she is due. Again, if she believes she has lost her mate, she will abandon the 2nd clutch...do you think if you released the cock, he would find her and bring her in; or show you where she is setting? you might follow him, if you can and are sure you can get him to come back in....only you know this.

i see flocks flying nearby me; i am feeding them; there are at least 15-20 in this flock. So, this is my example for my own flock. i don't want to over breed, so it will take me a good year; by then mine will have forgotten the breeder's loft, so he says.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

She was only there once with him yesterday far away that was the only time she was with him, the breeder said to keep him In now to raise the chicks I am worried he will not come back Again if i let him out again I have looked everywhere I can get into look


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> She was only there once with him yesterday far away that was the only time she was with him, the breeder said to keep him In now to raise the chicks I am worried he will not come back Again if i let him out again I have looked everywhere I can get into look


hummm, where you thought she was, put food and water out for her...also i'd put food and water on top of the cage for her...she has got to be hungry by now...what color was she...white homers do not do well in the wild, even other pigeons won't accept them; they attract hawks, they stand out. i know you are heartsick, i am heart sick for you, i've been there...lost 3 doves so far.... that's why now, i won't let mine fly without plenty around them to protect each other. give her a couple of days maybe she will show up, let's hope so.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I have left food on the platform I can't get into where I thought she would be its a old cemetery with big and small trees and its locked and they have put a sign up saying its permantly locked I am pleased the male is back but yes I am heartbroken she hasn't they have names and become quite attatched i keep looking for her constantly but i cant go in other peoples gardens or where i think she may be I really hope she shows up in a few days


----------



## LeeLu (Sep 23, 2012)

Ourdoves said:


> I have left food on the platform I can't get into where I thought she would be its a old cemetery with big and small trees and its locked and they have put a sign up saying its permantly locked I am pleased the male is back but yes I am heartbroken she hasn't they have names and become quite attached i keep looking for her constantly but i cant go in other peoples gardens or where i think she may be I really hope she shows up in a few days


if i were you, i would leave notes on the doors of homes where you think she might be with my phone number and a description of her...also that cemetary...can you contact the owner and request a walk through, surely they wouldn't mind after you tell them why. You know i was so upset when i lost the male since the chicks were only 2 weeks old..the mother showed them the door he left through, they were on the floor together trying to get through the door, i know they were crying inside to be with their dad...it broke my heart, a friend of mine knew how upset i was, he went and found the male at a nearby lake with trees, he found him beat up and on the ground, he has him....but right now i don't have room for more chicks, so we are keeping them apart...hopefully in July there will be a happy reunion.... Don't give up, it's early yet, she may come back it's only been a day. keep us posted  i know your heartbroke; praying she comes back to her family with you!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

??? lay egg??? what??

Anyway, she is probably gone now. She will not come back. If you got the birds 8 weeks ago and you just let them fly for the first time, then kiss goodbye especially for the hen.
Its a good thing that you manage to get the cock back because he will continue to feed the babies so dont worry about it.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

The breeder told me keep them in 8 weeks with a grill on so they can see their surrounding then just let them out so that's what I did he said as long as i do that they will return what should I have done then?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Ourdoves said:


> The breeder told me keep them in 8 weeks with a grill on so they can see their surrounding then just let them out so that's what I did he said as long as i do that they will return what should I have done then?



You did what was told and i think that's fine, there is always a chance that pigeons when relocated will try to return to their original home and they may get lost during the process

Its better that you don't let your breeding pairs fly specially when they have babies in nest, try to raise some from them and those birds will consider your loft as their home


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Good I'm pleased what I did was fine as that's what the breeder said put a grill on let them see their surroundings and let them out in 8 weeks I thought I was letting them out at the right time and the breeder said they wouldn't abandon their babies but after posting on here I can see it was the wrong time so what age should I wait for babies to get bigger to let them out again will he not come back again and go looking for a mate if I can't find her and she don't return? Should I get him a new mate?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Its safer when the young ones start to peck on their own and are not dependent on their parents

Pigeons when lost may return in three days as rule of thumb (which means there is no technical explanation for that) and then the probability of their returning decreases, so lets hope that she will return to you


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

So when the babies are eating by themselves they are ready to fly too is that right


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

you have to make them see the surroundings and let them get used to it first as the owner told you to put a grill and let them see the surroundings for a few days


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

They can see their surroundings I telephoned the breeder again he must be sick of me lol I asked him and he said take all the guards down I have now so they can get to anywhere in the house I said wont the babies fall of the shelf and injure themselves he said no not at this age, he said when the babies can fly down and back up then its time to let them all out


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you got bad advice on it being ok to let out birds with babies. breeding pigeons need to stay with their hatching eggs and or babies for this very reason. fly them when their young can fly with them and not before.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

First of all that is bad advice to let your bird fly. And I have to ask why did you let them fly??


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

As i said I let them fly as the breeder said keep in 8 weeks and let them see their surroundings then let them out there are allotments in my town they have pigeons and they are let out and come back and so do his where they were bred at I can see after posting on here it was the wrong time to let them out but other pigeons are let out to fly so why should I not let mine


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Ourdoves said:


> As i said I let them fly as the breeder said keep in 8 weeks and let them see their surroundings then let them out there are allotments in my town they have pigeons and they are let out and come back and so do his where they were bred at I can see after posting on here it was the wrong time to let them out but other pigeons are let out to fly so why should I not let mine


its obvious that the breeder may not know his bird well enough. Anyway, here is my advice. If you buy old birds, dont ever let them fly because they will not home to your place. If escaped, they will return back to their old/original place where they only know and recognize. *This is only exclusive to homing pigeon only.* 

BTW, may i ask what kind of breed your lost bird is? Homing pigeon or other breeds? If its homing pigeon then there is a chance it will make it back to its original owner safely. If on the other hand, that she is a different breed then i sorry to tell you that she probably gotten lost and already been prayed.

Its good that you got the cock back. The kids will be fine with the dad. The dad will continue to feed and look after them so this is a relief. 

Here is advice for flying bird: It is best to fly birds that are born at your place. Although you can fly other breeder's birds but you have to obtain those birds as when they are youngster ONLY. A young bird is like 6-8 weeks old is recommended. (But some breeds(other then homing pigeon) will eventually home to your loft.) They can stick around but they can get lost easily. 

But before you let your bird fly, make sure you expose them to your house/loft surrounding as much as possible. They need to have clear view of the loft and the terrain. When they are about 2-3 months old, you can let them fly. By this age, they should aleast eager to take flight and control their aviation. As they are grow older, trap train them(*this is a must*). By trap training, use a feed call to let them know that you want them to come inside the loft after they been let out. (I will explain/elaborate on this if you need it) 

And also to let you know that you must be aware that a pigeon in open sky is a prey for any predator. You must be responsible when you let your birds out of your control(meaning letting them out of your loft). 

Anyone who flies their birds must expect to lose a few of them due to being lost and prey on. Its the consequence every flyers must deal with. 

I hope you get the point.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Letting birds out who are raising babies is a bad idea. Even if they didn't just take off, if a predator gets them, the babies are then orphaned. A hawk may have gotten her. 
Your babies are of the age where you can start to wean them to seed. Keep a dish of seed, and a small crock of water in the nest box so that they can watch the parent eat and drink. They will learn faster by watching him. If you leave seed, you also need to leave water, and make sure they know how to drink.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I dont know what breed they are i was sold them
As rock doves but was later told on here they are white pigeons, they was both coming to me when I called them for ages now so I guess that's the trap train u are mentioning a food call, the breeder did not say these two adults i bought from him wouldnt come back i asked if he woukd let me know if she turns up and he said they wouldn't remember after 8 weeks and the male came back why didnt he fly back too They didn't just take off they took a while before they actually went I followed instructions from the breeder to keep them in 8 weeks and let them
See their surroundings if I had of known it was a bad idea as they had chicks I Wouldn't have of course they have both started eating seed one started yesterday and the orher today but the male is still feeding of course too


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Cock bird are more bonded with their babies then the hen. They will continue to feed until the babies knows how to fly. The hen would abandon the chick at this point and start a new nest anyway. 

posting up a picture of them would be the easiest way members on here to tell what breed they are.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

She did most of the taking care off he only did it when he had to he still wouldnt come back into the house i tried calling him most of the day and had to catch him and take him back in I did post a pic on here and was told they wasn't rock doves but white pigeons I can't remember if I was told what type of white pigeon I will look again at the post
I have just found post and there was a picture put up of a dove and a white homing pigeon and it said mine were pigeons so I presume that means homing pigeons although I can post the pic again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rock doves are pigeons. There are many white pigeons, but not all of them are homing pigeons.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, here is the picture you posted of your pigeons. They don't look like homers. They don't have the homer profile. Could be a mix, or some other breed.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, Jay3 is correct. They both dont look like homer to me. They surely are mix.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Ok so they are not doves or homing pigeons and could be a mix breed what does that mean for letting them out as the breeder keeps these type and he lets them out


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can still be let out. The same things would apply. Do you have a pic of where you keep them?


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

I keep them in this although there is one of my dogs wanted to get into the picture she isn't a danger to them by the way my dogs are good with all animals the male pigeon even landed next to her when he came back there is a landing door there which u can really see because of the angle of the picture taken


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They are garden doves as they call them in the UK, do not let out pigeons that are on hatching eggs and or feeding babies as said. the pigeons/doves should beable to be settled to your cote there.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Keep the dog away from your birds, you never know what is going on in their mind though they look friendly with your pigeons

Nice looking birds and loft


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would also think that the dogs presence would scare the birds. Especially that breed, where their stare is so intense. I agree that you never know for sure what is in their mind.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

She does not do the collie stare as she has been trained to not herd animals if she was doing a collie stare in that pic her body would of been upright her shoulders down and her head down her body language in that pic is of interest not of herding or dinner I have seen her do the collie stare when the Labrador as been naughty and tried to pinch her treat or something of the side when i not there which the Labrador is also as soft as a brush with other animals too I know my dogs and he actually chose to land right next to her when he came back into the garden she was told to keep still as I didn't want any chance of him flying away you can't train a cat but you can train a dog and they also chose to fly down next to the dogs in that house where there kept not flapping or scared I didn't have to tell my dogs not to eat them as they wouldn't if you know your dogs fully and you understand a dogs body language then yes you do know a hundred percent what is on their mind


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

still not a good idea, what if you are not around


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

As I've said if you know your own dogs as well as fully understand a dogs body language which I do you can tell me allot I don't know about pigeons but not about my dogs and a dogs body language you can tell a trained dog to do anything while your there but it's body language will be telling you what it has on its mind put it this way I would stake my life on the fact that my dogs would not eat any of my animals or try to catch or hurt them


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Still not a good idea to leave them together.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

Isn't true dogs need to know what are your pets what u have excepted into
Ur pack so its simply not true and there not kept together the dogs don't live in the loft and my birds don't live in my house and my dogs are not going to attack cats birds small
Animals and I know that for a fact so what's the problem there isn't one I was asked for a picture of the house not incase I own a dog


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Instead of arguing about whether or not dogs are a danger, can we just get back on topic? We aren't going to change our opinions, any of us, so let's let it go. We only say this because many people who have trusted their other pets have found out that it was a mistake. So we are trying to let you know. That's all.


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

And in the whole 16 years of having dogs not one of them as ever harmed my guinea pigs or anything so we will just have to agree to disagree, and i would just want to say that and i want to get back on topic of why I was asked to put a pic of the loft up


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The thing is it is not really about the dog, they do what they do, but it is about the birds, who would feel uncomfortable with any type of dog staring at them, and being uncomfortable is a recipe for pigeons who fly off and don't come back. they don't understand to trust a dog, just the presence of it can make them feel threatend. the dog may be super, but they don't know that. so that is the real reason to keep him from staring at them reguardless if it is a "collie stare" or not a stare is a stare to a bird that is hunted as prey. Now when you have your birds for a few years there is not to say they don't get used to seeing a dog around, but the staring I would keep under check.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so how many birds do you have left?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

What about the babies, they will be around 4 weeks by now, any update?


----------



## Ourdoves (May 3, 2013)

There not uncomfortable with the dogs he wouldnt land next to them otherwise, the babies are four weeks old yeah and doing well


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Ourdoves said:


> There not uncomfortable with the dogs he wouldnt land next to them otherwise, *the babies are four weeks old yeah and doing well*


Good to hear that, Thanks for the update


----------



## gem023 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Okay, here is the picture you posted of your pigeons. They don't look like homers. They don't have the homer profile. Could be a mix, or some other breed.


Hello sir, i'm a beginner to homing pigeons and may I know how can you tell that this breed of pigeons on this pic don't have the homer profile?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I could be wrong, but your birds heads look more rounded. Normally a homers head is less round and has like a straight line from the top of the head down to the point of the beak. Not rely explaining it very well. Someone with homers can probably explain it better. Do you see the difference?


----------



## gem023 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ohh I see, thanks for the info sir!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

expect anything from a spooked pigeon, I had a pair of Good Quality homers spooked by a seagul they flew and never came back just saying, even If your dog is friendly and never tried to harm your pigeons, the pigeons (any bird that is considered a prey) will Instinctively feel uncomfortable and maybe flee away, as for the hen you will never know for sure where she is, maybe got lost or she returned to her original home (or somewhere close) for non-homing breeds 8 weeks is long enough to get used to your place BUT IT IS NOT ADVISABLE TO LET YOUR BREEDERS FLY FREE; if they are not homers and their previous home is far enough I would release them in 8 weeks, but you can never know what happened for sure to the hen until you hear something about her!


----------

